# More Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 25, 2019)

Kinda cool this morning here in S, FL. Time to cold smoke some cheese. Got the AMAZN Tube going with apple pellets. Cheese  pics taken with wrappers on so i know whats what, string tied on corners of the racks.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 25, 2019)

Dats a Lotta Cheese's!

Looks great!
How long do you smoke, and do you do some longer than others?

I think Apple has become a favorite of mine.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 25, 2019)

After you smoke, do you package and let them set for a period of time?

I like the apple idea. I've only done alder and they turned out delicious.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 25, 2019)

I bet that’s gonna take on some nice color! I’ve got a bunch in my fridge I need to get done


----------



## Humo18 (Jan 25, 2019)

nepas, when done share some pics and details of what you did.  I bet they will come out great.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 25, 2019)

I only smoke for 1.5-2 hours, To me any longer you might as well eat a log from the fire pit.

Giving the cheese a rest some. Then cheese cloth and fridge for a day or two before vac seal.

I have had smoked Havarti in the fridge for 2 years. Longer they sit the better they get.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks great. Personally, I do 6 hrs. My preference. everybody that eats it likes it, at least they go back for more. Let mine rest for a day loosley covered then vacpac. Did corn cob and mm mm better tasting than it smelled, which was like burning grass but sweeter. Almost took it off. That was a month later. Earliast ever tasted.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice color on that . Like the wrapper on pic , and the clocking of the rack .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2019)

Great color on the cheese Rick!
Looks delicious!
I just did a big batch a couple of weeks ago, so I'm set for the year!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks awesome Rick.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 26, 2019)

I always over smoked everything.
Now I've cut way back and I like it more. More importantly, others are giving much better responses to my smoked fair.
Next time I do some blocks I think I'll try your 1.5-2 hours. I bet it'll be good.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 26, 2019)

Perfection!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks Y'all

All vac sealed and ready to head out with me to TX on Wed.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2019)

Have a safe trip.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice lookin cheese Rick.


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 8, 2019)

nepas said:


> Thanks Y'all
> 
> All vac sealed and ready to head out with me to TX on Wed.
> 
> ...


Very nice, so organized and looks great!  Cheese is my big weakness.  As soon as it warms up a bit I will be smoking some cheese.  I usually vac seal right away but seems like you need to let it rest first for a day?


----------



## Richard_Tuck (Feb 26, 2019)

nepas said:


> I only smoke for 1.5-2 hours, To me any longer you might as well eat a log from the fire pit.
> 
> Giving the cheese a rest some. Then cheese cloth and fridge for a day or two before vac seal.
> 
> ...



Interesting regarding leaving the cheese in the fridge not sealed. Once I went a little too long and the cheese got a little soft so I put it in the fridge for a little while prior to vacuum sealing. I'll never do that again, my fridge smelled like an ash tray for a week!!

How long do you let the cheese "cure" in the vacuum seal? This article recommends at least a week but more like 2 weeks: https://www.nathansauser.com/cold-smoking-cheese-big-green-egg/

I typically leave for 2 weeks if I can wait that long.


----------



## Humo18 (Feb 27, 2019)

Can someone explain why the need to rest the cheese before vac sealing it?  I'm going to try my hand at smoking cheese when it warms up some in the next few weeks.


----------

